# CORN: The commodity for 2007



## wayneL (8 November 2006)

Forget those crappy base metals, corn is the next big bull market according to Peter Kordell. I hope so.  

http://www.commoditytrader.com/agriculture/alltime_record_high_prices_f.php#more


----------



## noirua (8 November 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Forget those crappy base metals, corn is the next big bull market according to Peter Kordell. I hope so.
> 
> http://www.commoditytrader.com/agriculture/alltime_record_high_prices_f.php#more




The weekly chart in corn prices looks very similar to the share price chart of Poseidon - later re-named Normandy mining and now who knows where. I remember watching interviews on Bloomberg and several were expounding the virtues of soft commodities, however, these are often more volatile as the price of sugar has shown in the last 12 months.


----------



## BREND (11 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> Forget those crappy base metals, corn is the next big bull market according to Peter Kordell. I hope so.
> 
> http://www.commoditytrader.com/agriculture/alltime_record_high_prices_f.php#more




Now we know that metal is not crappy, maybe corn is...


----------



## >Apocalypto< (11 July 2007)

BREND said:


> Now we know that metal is not crappy, maybe corn is...





LOL

BREND I am sure Wayne was making a joke with that comment! LOL what typical broker response! LOL


Wayne I am a fan of the grains will watch it with interest.


----------



## CanOz (11 July 2007)

Tsk Tsk Tsk Brend, careful where and for how long you put your money, someone is decreasing thier short positions.


----------



## wayneL (11 July 2007)

BREND said:


> Now we know that metal is not crappy, maybe corn is...



Yer 'avin a laugh aren't you?


----------



## BREND (12 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> Yer 'avin a laugh aren't you?




Nah! Nothing to laugh about. 

Though I'm a commodity broker, I'm a trader for my personal account. Recently bought cotton futures, took some profit from it. And now watching to short corn and buy sugar.


----------



## Snakey (12 July 2007)

FAARR CORN ELLL Who would of thought???


----------



## wayneL (12 July 2007)

BREND said:


> Nah! Nothing to laugh about.
> 
> Though I'm a commodity broker, I'm a trader for my personal account. Recently bought cotton futures, took some profit from it. And now watching to short corn and buy sugar.



I'm laughing


----------



## BREND (12 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> I'm laughing




Sold off all my cotton futures today, and accumulated more aluminum.

http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/2007/07/sold-last-cotton-contract-at-115-profit.html

http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/2007/07/bought-1-more-lot-of-aluminum.html


----------



## Student of Gann (15 May 2021)

hi just wondering if anyone was still trading in grain futures . would be interested in discussing the difference between cash prices and the future price and the viability of trading in cash contracts and whether they are liquid enough and stable to trade in . most traders buy the futures contract so maybe the spot price contracts have dwindled in popularity and liquidity


----------



## Warr87 (15 May 2021)

i trade using CFDs as I have a small account. also trade Soy. but i just bought futures data from norgate on Thursday and intend on trading corn, soy, wheat, and possibly coffee and sugar. but it depends on account size. but corn will definitely be in there.

ive never seen anyone trade the spot price, only futures. corn is a go-to for starter futures traders as it is one of the cheapest contracts to buy. there is plenty of liquidity.


----------



## peter2 (15 May 2021)

Good decision. All the softs are pretty cheap to trade and are excellent for new futures traders. They are even cheaper (margins are smaller) if you trade spreads.


----------



## Student of Gann (15 May 2021)

I think it's 5000 bushels X approx 6.85 for corn which equals a contract value of approx 34K . would the margin be around 5 to 7 % for each contract about 1700 and maybe there might be maintenance margin on-top of this . I think they also have a mini corn contract but how much does that pay per cent , is it still set at 50.00 per full point


----------



## Student of Gann (15 May 2021)

7th May Top came in at 735 on the futures contract . just wondering if anyone had access to a cash chart and if those prices were different on that date . The cash prices may work better with my calculations but not sure about trading the spot price due to illiquidity and a thinly traded contract


----------



## Student of Gann (15 May 2021)

Norgate are good I've used them before . did you just get EOD futures package from Norgate . That would be the first step in analysing trends on that level but do you have a seperate electronic platform that displays tick data for you to fine tune your positions on a smaller time frame and do you process your orders through the electronic tick platform .


----------



## Warr87 (15 May 2021)

peter2 said:


> Good decision. All the softs are pretty cheap to trade and are excellent for new futures traders. They are even cheaper (margins are smaller) if you trade spreads.




i havent got into spread trading yet. i have only been looking at it for 2 days now, so haven't found a working system. i think the softs will be a good play. they are doing great right now with a great bull run. my account will be small but the fact it can grow much larger and still have liquidity is great. thankfully coding in RealTest also makes this easier too as it isn't hard to throw some lines together to test a new system.



Student of Gann said:


> 7th May Top came in at 735 on the futures contract . just wondering if anyone had access to a cash chart and if those prices were different on that date . The cash prices may work better with my calculations but not sure about trading the spot price due to illiquidity and a thinly traded contract




IB has a table of overnight maintainence required for contracts. its higher than intra-day prices. overall, its manageable. i remember reading (from Davey I think) that 3 x margin should be account minimum for trading. this makes corn futures very viable for most.

where would you trade the spot rate? i honestly only assumed any trading of corn would be done as futures (or possibly options as you can get options on futures?).


----------



## Warr87 (15 May 2021)

Student of Gann said:


> Norgate are good I've used them before . did you just get EOD futures package from Norgate . That would be the first step in analysing trends on that level but do you have a seperate electronic platform that displays tick data for you to fine tune your positions on a smaller time frame and do you process your orders through the electronic tick platform .




i believe norgate only does EOD for futures. i only got 6 months package for it. if i'm not trading futures by then, well probably wont be for a while. it's at least got me able test some ideas.

i believe you can subscribe to a feed from IB for a small amount (would have to check but I think it's only like $5/month) for tick data. I'm wondering if a MOO/MOC strategy would work for futures like it does with shares.

as for trends. i had some basic ideas that worked, but looking at the equity curve i could see i wouldnt be trading it all the way through (DD was too high over an entire year). even with long/short it wasn't good for some periods. needs more tweaking. and processing will just be through IB TWS until I automate things further.


----------



## Student of Gann (15 May 2021)

thanks that would be a similar setup I'm looking at . Norgate  end of day data with a view towards swing trading then once an entry zone is identified I could shift over to the IG or another electronic programme and fine tune entry points and enter a trade on tick data . once the trade is entered could I also place a stop say 10 to 15 points under the entry point and in the event it opens up limit down soon after will my stop at 15 points under be triggered or if the limit day opens down 28 points what happens to my automatic stop set at 15 points below market thanks


----------



## Warr87 (15 May 2021)

good luck mate


----------



## peter2 (15 May 2021)

You've got to be very careful about how you place your exit stops in a futures market that has short open sessions and is traded electronically for the rest of the 24 hrs (day). Volume during the open sessions is huge but during the rest of the day very low. Tight exit stops are going to be hit regularly by the pro traders. If price opens 28 points below your 15 pt exit stop, you're going to get filled at -28 pts. 

You must understand that you're trading against the best specialist traders in the world with huge capital in these commodity markets.


----------



## Warr87 (15 May 2021)

good point p2.

shouldn't effect me as I wont put stops in the market, but something to consider. 

btw, as a side note, I just ran a few quick ideas through RT. Mid-2020 was an amazing year to be in futures lol. almost every system I tested made money hand-over-fist lol.


----------

